# Madz



## music5 (Jul 28, 2007)

The Philippine Madrigal Singers (affectionately known as the Madz) is one of the world's best choirs. It was founded in 1963 by Philippine National Artist for Music, Professor Andrea O. Veneracion. The Madz is mostly composed of students, faculty and alumni from the University of the Philippines. The group's trademark performance is singing in a semi-circle without a conductor in the middle. Have you heard them sing? What can you say about them?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

never heard of them. thanx for bringing them up here.

dj


----------



## music5 (Jul 28, 2007)

The Philippine Madrigal Singers' initial foray into the international scene took place in 1969 at the First Choruses of the World Festival held at the Lincoln Center in New York City with a critically-acclaimed performance that marked the beginning of a distinguished and illustrious musical legacy. 

To date, the Madz has consistently won top prizes in the most prestigious choral competitions held at Spittal, Austria; Arezzo and Gorizia in Italy; Neuchatel, Switzerland; Debrecen, Hungary; Varna, Bulgaria; Tolosa, Spain and Marktoberdorf, Germany. It was in June of 1997 when the Madz sealed their stature as the World's Best Choir when they bagged the grand prize at the ultimate competition of global choral champions.


----------



## music2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi music 5! Yes, I've heard them sing and they're really good. I remember the first time I watched them at the Cultural Center Of the Philippines last 2006 and I was impressed because their sound was balanced plus their dynamics were executed perfectly. Aside from having these qualities, what is so amazing about them is that they are sitting while singing . I know it's hard to sing in this position because it is difficult to breathe. But they've done it without showing difficulties on their faces or the way they sing. They even sing long phrases and you can't see them suffering or catching their breaths. This group won many prestigious awards in Germany, Austria, Italy, Poland, Spain etc. Their recent award was a grand prize at the Florilege de Tours in France last 2006. I hope others who don't know the Madz will enjoy them as much as I do.  By the way music 5, I just want to know if they were the one's who popularized singing while sitting.


----------



## music5 (Jul 28, 2007)

The Philippine Madrigal Singers is yet again the world's best choir as it beat four other choirs in the 19th European Grand Prix for Choral Music in Arezzo, Italy on August 27, 2007. The 23-member strong chamber choir including choirmaster Mark Anthony Carpio, overwhelmed the four top choirs in the world's most prestigious and respected choral competition.

The victory in Arezzo now makes the Madz the only choir in the world to have won the Grand Prix twice in its entire history.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Alnitak2 : " Hi Music2! - Hi Music5! The Madz sounds great! "

Alnitak5 : " Hi Alnitak2, how do you do? "

Alnitak2 : " ... how do you do? "

Alnitak5 : " I agree with you, Alnitak2, the Madz is great "

Alnitak2 : " Do you know, Alnitak5, where I could listen the madz? "

Alnitak5 : " You can click here, for example, Alnitak2 : " Click Here, Al2

Alnitak2 : " Thank you so much, Alnitak5! "

Alnitak5 : " You're welcome, Alnitak2... "


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Umm, yeah The "Badger" can correct me if I'm wrong, but...

International Classification of Diseases (a.k.a.: ICD) code 300.14- Multiple Personality Disorder.

Unfortunately, we have had others who have presented with these symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Alnitak5 : « Who is ill ? »

Alnitak2 : "I don't know … "

Alnitak5 : " we are not ill, are we ? "

Alnitak2 : " of course not, and I'm sure that Music5 and Music2 are not ill either "









.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, I can definitely say that your humer(o)us (sic) is in very good shape.


----------

